# How soon to spray weeds



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

I over seeded my hay field last fall. Some of the grass didn't come up until this spring. I have hayed the field off and now the weeds are coming in thanks to the moisture we have been getting. Is it ok to spray the weeds or should I just mow it down?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

What is your hay crop? What weeds are you trying to eliminate? Both answers make a difference.


----------



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

My hay crop is brome, timothy, and orchard grass. Many different types of weeds and sumac.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Ric would tell you that you should be good....Timothy can be somewhat sensitive to strong residuals....but 2-4d about 3 pints to the acre should take care of most.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have used grazon next on timothy and it worked well. Unfortunately, the coop did it and I am not sure what strength they used. I have spot sprayed milkweed with it in orchard grass at 2 ou per gal. Good kill. Won't know until next year if it got the root. Absolutely smokes horsenettle and if it gets milkweed it probably will get sumac. Remedy is probably a better fit for that, but i am not sure. Check the label. Not sure about how remedy treats timothy. GN gets thistle, pokeberries, dock and host of summer problem broadleaf weeds. Timothy is really burned by either Chaparral or Cimmaron. I think Chaparral. it is the go to for speedwell (a winter annual that looks like chickweed)


----------



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks. I might just go with 24d as I already have it. Will keep the others in mind.


----------

